# Остеохондроз ШОП. Нестабильность сегментов С3-С4,С4-С5. Вариант Кимерли



## hit (17 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора! Прошу разъяснить ситуацию и найти правильный путь... Часто чувствую скованность в ШОП, иногда боли при резком повороте-наклоне головы. Проблема с глазами:быстрая утомляемость, стал хуже видеть в даль. При наклоне головы вперед нажимаю на позвонки и чувствую как они шевелятся. Занимался борьбой, возможно ли это последствия травмы? Сделал дуплекс сосудов шеи и реоэнцефалографию. Заключения:
Реоэнцефалография: Ангиоцеребральная недостаточность. Дистония церебральных сосудов по гипертоническому типу. Венозная дисфункция в каротидном и вертебро-базилярном бассейнах. Адекватный функциональный резерв мозгового кровообращения на гипервинтеляцию.
Дуплекс сосудов: Структурной патологии сосудов брахицефальной зоны не выявлено.Ассиметрия скорости кровотока по ПА S меньше D 35% на экстракраниальном уровне.Снижение скоростных показателей кровотока в ПА с обеих сторон на интракраниальном уровне.
До того как сделал снимки невролог назначила билобил. Пропил его 12 дней, чувствую что глаза стали немного лучше. прилагаю рентгеновские снимки. Надеюсь на вашу помощь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2016)

А какая жалоба?
Стали хуже видеть в даль?
Что окулист сказал?
Близорукость?


----------



## La murr (18 Авг 2016)

Предыдущая тема пользователя - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25578/


----------



## hit (18 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А какая жалоба?
> Стали хуже видеть в даль?
> Что окулист сказал?
> Близорукость?


То что касается зрения: быстрая утомляемость глаз, как написал выше-хуже вижу вдаль. Глаза краснеют, болят,воспалены с утра. По офтальмологии долго обследовался у разных докторов, все они говорят что с глазами все хорошо, зрение 100%. Сосуды увеличены т.к. имеет место гипоксия. Сдал гормоны щитовидки-все в норме.


----------



## AIR (18 Авг 2016)

На снимках кроме ограничения подвижности на уровне кранио-вертебального перехода,  имеется боковой наклон позвонков там же... На нижне-шейном уровне фиксация позвонков мышцами...
Вывод: хоть и имеется аномалия Киммерли , но учитывая  проявления,  данные рентгена и других методов,  скорее всего симптомы в большей мере обусловлены асиммтричным напряжением мышц на кранио-вертебральном уровне. ..  Мышечно-тонические нарушения нижне-шейного уровня и плечевого пояса способствуют этому.. 
Правильный путь - правильный мануальный терапевт..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2016)

Если 100%, то есть все строки у окулиста видите.
А раньше были у окулиста и видели, больше срок.

Важно понимание. Зрение снизилось, или это ощущение того что снизилось?
У любой болезни, кроме ощущений должно быть объективное подтверждение.


----------



## hit (18 Авг 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> На снимках кроме ограничения подвижности на уровне кранио-вертебального перехода,  имеется боковой наклон позвонков там же... На нижне-шейном уровне фиксация позвонков мышцами...
> Вывод: хоть и имеется аномалия Киммерли , но учитывая  проявления,  данные рентгена и других методов,  скорее всего симптомы в большей мере обусловлены асиммтричным напряжением мышц на кранио-вертебральном уровне. ..  Мышечно-тонические нарушения нижне-шейного уровня и плечевого пояса способствуют этому..
> Правильный путь - правильный мануальный терапевт..


А что можете сказать на счет нестабильности?Есть ли вероятность наличия выпячиваний?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если 100%, то есть все строки у окулиста видите.
> А раньше были у окулиста и видели, больше срок.
> 
> Важно понимание. Зрение снизилось, или это ощущение того что снизилось?
> У любой болезни, кроме ощущений должно быть объективное подтверждение.


Раньше видел больше строк видел четче, раньше не уставали глаза, повторюсь еще еще раз


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2016)

Жалобы не специфические, однозначно сказать что это проблема позвоночника нельзя. Миофасциальный синдром такая штука, что кроме конкретной боли, может быть куча индивидуальных жалоб, которые пациент формирует для себя. Как например ощущение того, что человек стал хуже видеть. Окулисты не находят проблемы, а ощущение есть.
Нет на сегодня доказанной прямой взаимосвязи между состоянием позвоночника и состоянием зрения. Непрямая взаимосвязь. через эмоциональное состояние, конечно есть.

Нестабильность есть, но чувствовать их смещение конечно невозможно.
Выпячивания есть, они у всех есть, но клиника не корешковая, показаний к МРТ нет


----------



## hit (18 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Жалобы не специфические, однозначно сказать что это проблема позвоночника нельзя. Миофасциальный синдром такая штука, что кроме конкретной боли, может быть куча индивидуальных жалоб, которые пациент формирует для себя. Как например ощущение того, что человек стал хуже видеть. Окулисты не находят проблемы, а ощущение есть.
> Нет на сегодня доказанной прямой взаимосвязи между состоянием позвоночника и состоянием зрения. Непрямая взаимосвязь. через эмоциональное состояние, конечно есть.
> 
> Нестабильность есть, но чувствовать их смещение конечно невозможно.
> Выпячивания есть, они у всех есть, но клиника не корешковая, показаний к МРТ нет


А как же действие Билобила?наживмая на позвонки  при наклоненой вперед голове я чувствую их перемещение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2016)

БАД. Эффективность неизвестна.


----------



## AIR (18 Авг 2016)

hit написал(а):


> А что можете сказать на счет нестабильности?Есть ли вероятность наличия выпячиваний?


Говоря о наличии нестабильности рентгенологи приводят индекс нестабильности. ... То есть смещение позвонка относительно соседнего при сгибании и разгибании... Если увеличивается,  то складывается, если уменьшается, то вычитается..  Смещение до 2 мм норма..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2016)

Абсолютно согласен. Наличие некоторой нестабильности не означает ее патологичность!


----------



## hit (19 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Абсолютно согласен. Наличие некоторой нестабильности не означает ее патологичность!


Что посоветуейте?


----------



## tyuiop (19 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста, если по рентгену смещение С5 к С6 2 мм, при сгибании разгибании не изменяется. Это тоже норма? Один врач написал Антилистез II степени, второй сказал не обращайте внимания, просто гипермобильность при вашем астеническом телосложении. В шее ничего не беспокоит, просто хочу для себя уяснить.


----------



## hit (19 Авг 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Говоря о наличии нестабильности рентгенологи приводят индекс нестабильности. ... То есть смещение позвонка относительно соседнего при сгибании и разгибании... Если увеличивается,  то складывается, если уменьшается, то вычитается..  Смещение до 2 мм норма..


скажите пожалуйста на сколько плохо выглядит мой шейный отдел?


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2016)

*tyuiop*, создайте, пожалуйста, собственную тему и задайте интересующие Вас вопросы.


----------



## AIR (19 Авг 2016)

hit написал(а):


> скажите пожалуйста на сколько плохо выглядит мой шейный отдел?


Выглядит стандартно для подобной проблемы.. Так сказать средней паршивости (не нашел синоним..)...


----------



## hit (28 Авг 2016)

Один доктор назначил: ноохолин, галидор,комбилипен
Другой: милдронат, кортексин,мильгамма,эскузан, магний б6, 
ваше мнение на этот счет


----------

